# Praise for Sky, Greenlight and Chris Knott



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Renewal went up from Sky, so as you do, I shopped around. Flux, Aviva, Direct line all much more expensive.

I rung Greenlight who wouldn't quote me as I had previously not accepted a quote from them, but the guy on the phone (Didn't catch his name) was very helpful and said to try Chris Knott.

I spoke to Ian Willis at Chris Knott who was very helpful and got me a brilliant quote lower than renewal from Sky.

Sky however then beat the Chris Knott quote, so I renewed with them.

So would just like to say all 3 companies were very helpful for me this year :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with Chris Knott, they matched my flux price, so i jumped ship to CK. 

It's a really nice personal company where a handful of staff deal with all aspects. 

I couldn't shake flux off quick enough...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight are amazing I have been with them for years and years..

I dont get the bit about them not quoting you because you didnt accept in the past...???

I actually know and am friends with the owner of Greenlight and they are genuinely all petrol heads, sadly they cant insure the TVR...but the Jeep is with them and the 208 will likely go back to them when it comes to renewal time.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

They said because I had stayed with Sky in the past, that even if they beat them by a few quid I wouldn't leave, that was their reason. Which is fair enough.

I work just across the road from them, maybe they have seen my driving :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've started changing in recent years due to getting fed up with my renewal coming through at an overinflated price meaning I've got go shop around. Then when another company is cheaper miraculously my original insurers can review their quote and give me the same cover cheaper 

Just frustrates me they don't offer me their best quote first time.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

macca666 said:


> I've started changing in recent years due to getting fed up with my renewal coming through at an overinflated price meaning I've got go shop around. Then when another company is cheaper miraculously my original insurers can review their quote and give me the same cover cheaper
> 
> Just frustrates me they don't offer me their best quote first time.


Never had this with GreenLight 205 insurance stayed pretty much the same over 4-5 years...except for a tiny increase due to the IPT going up. But that was it.

Will see what Footman James stiff me with on the TVR in July....not been impressed with them at all and already had two massive rucks over ludicrous charges (that they backed down on when I challenged it).


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a warning if your with Markerstudy as an underwriter - I was insured with them via Sky - long story short the claim and authorization for repairs for a new bonnet and windscreen took 1 month to sort out - and it came down to the fact they wouldn't pay for a bonnet latch that cost £5 and I had to pay for it, but only told me this after endless calls and complaints. 

I guess you have to evaluate price of insurance against customer service issues if you need to make a claim.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Arvi said:


> Just a warning if your with Markerstudy as an underwriter - I was insured with them via Sky - long story short the claim and authorization for repairs for a new bonnet and windscreen took 1 month to sort out - and it came down to the fact they wouldn't pay for a bonnet latch that cost £5 and I had to pay for it, but only told me this after endless calls and complaints.
> 
> I guess you have to evaluate price of insurance against customer service issues if you need to make a claim.


+1, I went through Sky Insurance (Markerstudy was the underwriter) in 2011 as they seemed to beat all other quotes by a fair few quid, after I had a accident n 2012 they decided to write off my car without even inspecting/being at their garage based on the vague description I gave straight after the accident (as I was still in shock as it was my first accident). In the end I did not go through them and paid for the damage myself as damage was not as bad to write it off - numerous calls never returned/person dealing with my claim was always busy or on holiday/sick leave

Never again through sky - markertudy


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I dont get the bit about them not quoting you because you didnt accept in the past...???


They said this to me this year too as they quoted me less than my Flux renewal but when I went back to Flux they beat it so I stayed, the bloke who I spoke to was a bit of an **** too so I hung up on him, wont be going anywhere near Greenlight again


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

zsdom said:


> They said this to me this year too as they quoted me less than my Flux renewal but when I went back to Flux they beat it so I stayed, the bloke who I spoke to was a bit of an **** too so I hung up on him, wont be going anywhere near Greenlight again


That sounds very unlike them. I have used them for god knows how many years on the 205 GTI, Jeep Grand Cherokee, 208 GTI, my tuned Saab 93 TTID. Never had any issues with them. Sad to hear did you feed it back to them??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

